# OPI Summer flutter 2010



## ruthless (May 20, 2010)

Scrangie: OPI Summer Flutter Collection Summer 2010


For swatches. Now that I can't get OPI online from my fav etailers I've been forced to scope out ebay. Fortunately the prices aren't too much more on there, perhaps a 1.25? Still half the price of retail up here at least. Anyways, I got the blue and "wing it"  along with some Zoya and Essie's Sag harbor


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2010)

catch me in your net and flower to flower are beautiful! i need to start looking at ebay! do you rec a seller where you bought yours from? and did they combine postage?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 21, 2010)

I got Wing it and Catch me in your Net at my local nail supply the other day.  So pretty!!  Click to enlarge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Catch Me In Your Net


----------



## MzzRach (May 21, 2010)

Catch me in your Net is to die for!


----------



## ruthless (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I got Wing it and Catch me in your Net at my local nail supply the other day.  So pretty!!  Click to enlarge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Catch Me In Your Net



_

 

Thank you! That is exactly what I got too. Apparently the blue is very similar to Zoya's "Charla".  I am most excited about "wing it" though it looks very unique


----------



## ruthless (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_catch me in your net and flower to flower are beautiful! i need to start looking at ebay! do you rec a seller where you bought yours from? and did they combine postage?_

 
Sent you a message


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2010)

^cheers sweetie!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 22, 2010)

Flit A Bit is calling my name!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 22, 2010)

Wing It! is kind of like the nail polish equivalent of Flurry of Fun lipglass, with its blue shimmer in an otherwise conventional color base. I want it!


----------



## Notorious19 (May 22, 2010)

I really like Catch me in your Net and Flower to Flower! I'll be picking those up!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 22, 2010)

I will be getting these in the mini set.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 22, 2010)

I didn't think any of the colors were really "new" but if I somehow had a huge miracle makeup budget increase I wouldn't mind catch me in your net and flit a bit.


----------



## ruthless (May 23, 2010)

Agreed-the pink and orange don't do much for me from this collection I would be interested to see how it swatches to the Orly one in comparison. But like a crow I have a hard time passing up anything sparkly

(One of my co workers is a beast and they wear orange ALL THE TIME so that part of the colour wheel is ruined for me, lol)


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I will be getting these in the mini set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now there's a good idea. Since it's only 4 colors, I won't have the usual "the mini set is mostly the colors I didn't like"-problem. I will be on the lookout for these minis.


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2010)

i just got wing it and catch me in your net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wiat for them to arrive now!


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 23, 2010)

The colors don't look that new and unique...


----------



## kimmy (May 23, 2010)

flower to flower is gorgeous. definately going to hunt that one down!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 23, 2010)

There are only two sets of minis on ebay and neither seller ships internationally.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_There are only two sets of minis on ebay and neither seller ships internationally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww no! that sucks


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 24, 2010)

has anyone seen more swatches? i would like to see more of flower to flower.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 17, 2010)

I initially only wanted one color, but I ended up getting the mini collection.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 17, 2010)

I ended up getting all 4 of these from a seller on ebay and they came yesterday. they are all a lot prettier than in pictures. i plan to do my nails tonight or tomorrow. I'll try to make some swatches tonight.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, I caved and bought the mini set yesterday. So much for my OPI boycott. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kaubamaja in Tallinn has a great OPI selection. It was seeing the colors in person that sucked me in.

I am wearing the blue shimmery one on my fingers today, and it is lovely. I keep staring at my own nails.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 18, 2010)

ok. Here are some quick swatches I did on white paper. (please excuse the spot, i got cuticle oil on it this morning)
 Frm right to left: Wing It, Catch Me in Your Net, Flit a Bit, and Flower to Flower
http://dreamingeagle.files.wordpress...6/dsc01023.jpg


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm pretty peeved actually. my polsihes still have not arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's been 18 days since they shipped and i have had had two other packages from the states arrive which i ordered after the polishes.... me thinks they have been lost or never sent perhaps


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh no. I don't know much about ebay disputes, but you should look into it, because I think there's a time limit. So if you wait too long and hope they will arrive, then you might not be able to file a claim once you give up.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Oh no. I don't know much about ebay disputes, but you should look into it, because I think there's a time limit. So if you wait too long and hope they will arrive, then you might not be able to file a claim once you give up._

 
yes i had a look and it is 45 days. so i messaged the seller last night saying i had waited overthe 14 working day time scale but still no items and asked what she suggests we do. i'm kinda hoping she'll just send out more polishes but doubt it will be that easy.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I decided to get Wing It! with my last OPI Transdesign order.  I'm in the process of organizing my polishes in to batches for the purpose of swatching, and that one is high up on my list!  It looks so freakin' pretty in the bottle!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2010)

hhhmm the seller i bought from says give it one more week to see if they arrive. which i will of course but i very much doubt they will now. after that one week i shall see what she says and if it's not - i'll send you out the polishes again then i shall file the paypal claim. it's sad because i'd rather not. i've only done that once before.

i'm just dying for these bloody polishes!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 20, 2010)

i ended up with flower to flower, wing it! ad catch me in your net. love all three of them, and kind of wanting flit a bit now (i think i might have put it on my last transdesign order but i don't remember!)


----------



## ruthless (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm pretty peeved actually. my polsihes still have not arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's been 18 days since they shipped and i have had had two other packages from the states arrive which i ordered after the polishes.... me thinks they have been lost or never sent perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you have 60 days to file paypal claim, double check. Was it the same seller I used? I got my polishes in the regular amount of ebay ship time. It's not speedy.

I love Wing it! less on my nails that I do in the bottle, probably because I did a crappy application though


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

panic over! guess what arrived at my shop today?! a packaged dated 1st june which will be the polishes! so when i'm back at work tommorow i can play with them! woo hoo!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 22, 2010)

Great news that they finally arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I painted my fingernails with Wing It! today. It's pretty, but after three coats I am still not completely satisfied with the coverage. I think I will try it over a coat of Essie Ballet Slippers or something like that, to make the color pop and more opaque.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got my mini set (my first ever) in the mail today!  I didn't know they were so small, but it's cute!  I think I might end up buying full-size bottles of all of them though, lol.  Well, I'll just see how long they last b/c I tend to not repeat the same nail colors for months on end!

I want to paint my nails with them right NOW, but I have on Zoya's Lael already so I won't repaint until Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm having trouble deciding which color out of the 4 to use first so why don't you girls decide for me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2010)

the polishes are so pretty! i got wing it and catch me in your net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wita to get home and paint my nails now! only 9 hours odd to go!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll have to go looking again tomorrow. I found the stand at Ulta, but for some reason they had it packed with the Shrek line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I didn't miss out. I need catch me in your net! Everyones pictures are sooo pretty.


----------



## she (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm interested in the mini set- its kinda rare to find one full of colors and no top coat. catch me in your net is a real standout, otherwise i find the colors equally appealing.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jun 26, 2010)

I got all 4 of the colours from this collection (plus a bunch more) during an OPI sale at my local Chatter's retailer. The sale was 2 for $14.95 so you know I took full advantage of the sale and really filled out my OPI collection!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't realize these were in such high demand, I bought wing it and catch me in your net a few weeks ago, I should have picked up more and sold them. darnit. !


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been really wanting Catch Me In Your Net and it's on my wishlist. I am not going to go crazy trying to get it until I find Mad as a Hatter finally though.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 28, 2010)

This collection showed up at my Trade Secret while I was on vacation and sold out it a day! How frigging lame! Oh well, I wasn't that interested in much of it. I have way too many polishes as is


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally found CMIYN!! I don't think I have ever looked so hard for a np. Either there are more naily people in my area and I just don't think about it, or I have had some terrible luck. Ah well, at least I found it


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm shocked at just how popular this collection is! although the colours are stunning!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm wearing the orange one today. At first when I painted it on, I thought it looked a bit garish, but now that I've had a little time to get used to it I quite like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feels very summery.


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 5, 2010)

I love Flower-to-Flower! It's the only one I got from the collection. I knew I wanted it when I seen swatches since I have been on the hunt for perfect pink polishes.I have seriously been low of pink and its my fav color! When I first bought it I thought oh no this isnt what I'm looking for, I thought it was just a plain medium pink. Once I wore it, it was such a pretty and girly bubblegum pink and the shimmer looks like sugar crystals! I know one of the blogs said that, but its true!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_I have been really wanting Catch Me In Your Net and it's on my wishlist. I am not going to go crazy trying to get it until I find Mad as a Hatter finally though._

 
If you can't find it, Zoya "Charla" is almost exact dupe of CMIYN.


----------

